# Has anybody used Wix to make there website??



## Quese (Nov 16, 2010)

Has anybody here used a program called wix to form their website? It seems very easy and is free. Anybody have any success with this?


----------



## WHATABURGER (Apr 29, 2010)

my coworker has done wonders with it!!!! in just a week!!!! saltedtees.com I have yet to enable it on mine.... www.whatadesigns.com but this way you can see a before / after kinda look at how you can use wix!


----------



## Quese (Nov 16, 2010)

thats pretty nice, was he/she able to have a shopping cart applied?


----------



## WHATABURGER (Apr 29, 2010)

yes, its not actually applied to wix more of "interwoven" you could say... seemless switching from wix to the fullfillment side...


----------



## Quese (Nov 16, 2010)

sounds good, Think i will look into making a site


----------



## t-shirttime (Nov 19, 2010)

I would get webstarts much better


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

t-shirttime said:


> I would get webstarts much better


With all the terrible reviews I wouldn't.


----------



## Quese (Nov 16, 2010)

yea ive seen some bad reviews on webstarts


----------

